# avenged sevenfold



## Guitar guy (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't be the only one on this forum that listens to them. Actually, scratch that. Im addicted to them. Been listening to them for two years and they've influenced my style of playing so much.

I actually got to see them live in Tampa last year and chris Jericho came out on stage and sang bat country with them. Probably the best night of my life.

So if you listen to them, let me know what you think about them. If you don't listen to them, go listen to them


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 1, 2012)

i liked them until he stopped screaming.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2012)

post some of your favorite songs here if you can find them


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZG8wNm5AlKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG8wNm5AlKI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Waking the fallen was an amazing album. Their new stuff... I can't even bring myself to listen to.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;94bGzWyHbu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bGzWyHbu0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Guitar guy (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for not embedding, don't think I can on my phone

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1kQGrccm1g

At the end he screams and it sounds fucking amazing. Sounds better than his old screaming

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wkqSGAL-S5E

A little after 4:20 he proves he can still scream

Also, so far away is my favorite song by them right now. It reminds me of my step dad every time I listen to it or play it on guitar or drums


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 1, 2012)

Big fan. There earlier stuff is way better but I like the new stuff too. They do put on a hell of a live show seen em a few times.


----------



## KillCaustic (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely one of the best bands out there today. They saved me from the rest of the garbage out there.

Like the guitar solo in this one and many more.

[video=youtube;vdvHsMqI6o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdvHsMqI6o0[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 12, 2012)

ugghhhhh these guys are crud man. sorry just my opinion, not trying to troll.


----------



## UncleReemis (Oct 17, 2012)

Guitar guy said:


> I can't be the only one on this forum that listens to them. Actually, scratch that. Im addicted to them. Been listening to them for two years and they've influenced my style of playing so much.
> 
> I actually got to see them live in Tampa last year and chris Jericho came out on stage and sang bat country with them. Probably the best night of my life.
> 
> So if you listen to them, let me know what you think about them. If you don't listen to them, go listen to them



Trust me man, there are others out there. I love A7x. Not only do I listen to them all the time, they're my go-to band when I get tired of all the other shit that's passed off as music today.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 19, 2012)

I like them. Not an addicted fan but I have a few of their albums on my iPod that I listened to years ago and still do today. Favorite song is little piece of heaven.


----------

